# Audi UK at the Le Mans 24 Hour race 2005



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Hi TTOC

This was emailed to me as I went in 2003 and had a fantastic time. Since I no longer own an Audi I can't go, at least with them, so I'll be slumming it with the Lotus club 

Over to you. I haven't posted it to the main forum and you might want to give Charly a call before publicising to a wider audience.

_

Watch the 2004 Le Mans 24 Hour race with Audi UK

Please find below details of how you can join us at this year's Le Mans 24
Hour race during the weekend of the 18th and 19th of June 2005.

To get the full atmosphere of this unique event most visitors camp, and in
this spirit we have once again secured the Audi UK camping area for your
tent or motorhome/caravan.
The Audi UK camping area is complete with serviced toilets and showers and
is again situated at Parking Antares. It will also have a catering area
supplying complementary breakfasts and dinner on the race weekend.

The cost of a camping pitch for a tent with 2 people is Â£339 incl. VAT,
while a space for a motorhome/caravan with 2 people is Â£449 incl. VAT. These
prices include entry and grandstand tickets for each person.
The cost for each additional person sharing a tent or motorhome/caravan is Â£129 incl. VAT.

Space at the site is limited and is available on a first come, first served
basis and can only be purchased as part of the above package.

A non-returnable deposit of Â£200.00 is required with booking.
This deposit could be charged directly to your centre or it could be settled
by cheque or credit card.
If you wish to pay by cheque please make it payable to Volkswagen Group UK
Ltd. and send it to:

Audi UK
Events Marketing
Yeomans Drive
Blakelands
Milton Keynes
MK14 5AN

The balance is required by 27th May 2005, on receipt of which all tickets
and passes will be sent.

Please not that prices do not include:

* Tents or motorhomes/caravans
* Travel to and from Le Mans
* Other meals
* Drinks

If you would like to take advantage of this offer please email the Audi Le
Mans booking line at [email protected] or fax to 01908 489 144 to register
your interest.

Kinds regards.

Charly Demel
Audi Events
_


----------

